# Bed By/Next To Fence



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

So where I live I can get 2,000# of compost from the city for free, max 2,000# per day though. Can't get too crazy.... The garden centers around here all look over each other's shoulders and charge the same for the fill dirt. $40/yard.

We're going to do a small raised bed, and the ones I called all made sure to tell me that the dirt was fill dirt and void of nutrients.

What would my best option be...get the dirt, fill in the area, mix in compost, and then next year do a soil test to see where we're at or should I fill it with just the dirt and do a soil test right away? We're mostly planting roses in the area.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

4-wheeled dump cart would be my vote.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> 4-wheeled dump cart would be my vote.


Whoops, maybe I should've made it more clear. Sometimes I'm too wordy and don't get to the point.

Would my best bet be to just go for it with dirt & compost mixed up and spread over, plant roses, maybe do some fert and then soil test in the spring to see where everything is at... or ... should I do just the dirt, and test right away then see where I'm at?

I'm probably overthinking this.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ahh, I misunderstood. I thought you were asking what the best way to get the compost back there would be! The cart would be helpful though.

I'd like to think that the compost would be good to mix into the soil that you've currently got, and use enough of it to raise up the area. If you have a tiller, I'd incorporate the compost into the existing soil, and form your beds and then plant your plants *ding*ding* (if you watched my last video, you'll get that reference).

I'd be inclined to get a test done of the mixed areas once you've blended everything together so you can work on an deficiencies in the future.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Around here the local delivery folks sell something called "garden soil" (or similar), which is a combo of screened top soil and compost. It's nutrient rich, high in OM and good stuff. It also goes for around $40/yard. I'd go with something like that if you can get it.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I believe the garden center in palo has the mixture that chrismar is talking about. would probably have less weed seed than any thing you get from the city. I can't remember if you were from Cedar Rapids or from the Des Moines area. good luck:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I agree with chrismar. Amending who knows what fill dirt into something really good for growing can take many years.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> I believe the garden center in palo has the mixture that chrismar is talking about. would probably have less weed seed than any thing you get from the city. I can't remember if you were from Cedar Rapids or from the Des Moines area. good luck:


Palo is one I called, I personally like their staff a bit better than Culver's in Marion. They seem more friendly. I will call them again today and confirm it's not just fill.

I'm in Cedar Rapids, @kds is the fancy one living in the Des Moines area I think


----------

